# I PEE PEE MY PANTS!



## worthtosee (Jul 2, 2008)

I am gay and my mommie makes me wear rubber bloomers!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Get the heck outta here


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jul 2, 2008)

Centurwion Handle that Man verwy wuffly--- I understand he wanks with the highest in Wome????


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2008)

Fox 2..............


----------



## Freebird (Jul 2, 2008)

worthtosee said:


> Hello! welcome to our website; Cheap Gay Sex at www.hot-fudgePacker.com--New Anal Dildoes International Trade Co.,Ltd
> we are a famous manufacturer in China,we manufactur many of the best Butt-Ramming Dildoes etc. we have one big fat ass for ourselves!
> 
> If you have a small butt we can send you the Anal-IntruderTM to practice with! We hope can become a good partner for you! and establish a long-term cooperation relation between us!
> ...


----------



## trackend (Jul 3, 2008)

Strange


----------



## Haztoys (Jul 3, 2008)

Scary


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jul 4, 2008)

> Scary





> Strange



pretty much sums it up. someone close and lock this thread PLEASE


----------



## seesul (Jul 4, 2008)

worthtosee said:


> I am gay and my mommie makes me wear rubber bloomers!


...and she sure knows why


----------

